

Our presentation on investing with ETFs using Modern Portfolio Theory - mattbaker
http://www.slideshare.net/wealthfront/engineering-your-portfolio-with-etfs

======
maxdemarzi
So you took ifa.com and made it open to low end retail investors exchanging
etfs for dfa funds. I had this idea a few years ago... then I read the Black
Swan and realized I didn't want to be responsible for possibly ruining
people's lives. Hopefully no "1 in 10,000" year type events happen on your
watch.

------
investordude
cool stuff. this is very helpful!

